# Fiancee Visa How long do you intend to stay in the UK?



## andrie (Jun 19, 2014)

Hie guys

We are applying for a fiancee visa for my gf and how do we answer this question. How long do you intend to stay in the UK?

Obviously they will give her six months to come and get married but then afterwards we will apply for FLR in the country. Its really a trick one


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

Six months. You put the length you will get with each visa.

If you said permanently, they would probably understand.


----------



## bluesky2015 (Sep 3, 2013)

andrie said:


> Hie guys
> 
> We are applying for a fiancee visa for my gf and how do we answer this question. How long do you intend to stay in the UK?
> 
> Obviously they will give her six months to come and get married but then afterwards we will apply for FLR in the country. Its really a trick one


Hi,

I am in the process of completing my online application for fiance visa as well and I am the applicant, and I put six months. I have a question, in the sponsor section, what did you put for Marital status (what is your marital status)? 

Thank you.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Single. You can write under Additional Information you are a fiancé(e).


----------



## bluesky2015 (Sep 3, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Single. You can write under Additional Information you are a fiancé(e).


Thank you Joppa. But I am a bit confused, because it does have the "fiance" option on the drop down menu so I picked fiance..Did i do wrong?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Or fiancé(e) if option exists. I can't check as I have no access to online application engine.


----------



## bluesky2015 (Sep 3, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Or fiancé(e) if option exists. I can't check as I have no access to online application engine.


 Thank you once again Joppa. I understand it's hard to tell as the application has changed a little bit. 

In the Sponsor/Partner section, it asks the following with the list options mentioned below: 
* 
What is your current marital status?*

Single, Married/civil partner
Unmarried partner
Fiance/proposed civil partner 
Divorce/dissolved partnership
Separated
Widowed

So I picked "fiance". Thank you again Joppa.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

That seems ok. They must have changed it as fiancé(e) never used to be an option.


----------



## bluesky2015 (Sep 3, 2013)

Joppa said:


> That seems ok. They must have changed it as fiancé(e) never used to be an option.


Thank you Joppa :


----------

